# Postpartum Vagina...... Who is she???? Warning, graphic...



## calizacar (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm 14 months postpartum and I'm worried...... She's different, real different..... I noticed at 6 weeks that there was a lot of extra tissue on show. My clitoris is much higher, opening much bigger but instead of their being a hole or opening, there's tissue. And it's still the same... I don't think it's my cervix because I can put my fingers inside and there's a long way to go. That wouldn't be the case if my cervix was hanging down. The tissue is moveable. As in I can push it back up and it makes me feel kind of crampy. Is this just muscle? My bladder? I've also noticed that since having my son I always feel a little bit of pressure in my crotch. And my anus seems to be lower, or more out....... Sorry, I know this is a lot of info but I'm starting to get worried. I've been to two check ups and my MW said everything looks fine, but I don't feel fine. Is this just my new postpartum vagina or is something actually not right? Anyone BTDT? Advice?

After checking out extensive photos I think what I'm seeing is my urethra. But before the baby I never saw it. It was so close to my clitoris. Now, they're miles apart. What in the world??? And what about the pressure? Should I be going to PT?


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

It sounds like you might have some weakness in your pelvic floor, and maybe a little prolapse to boot. If I were you, I would get a second opinion since it doesn't sound like things are quite like they should be.


----------



## RaspberryLeaf (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with PP. I would also get a second opinion. It may very well be the new you as childbirth does change things; but it can't hurt to have someone else check things out.

Did you have a difficult delivery? Are you doing kegals?


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

definitely seek help if you think you need it.

my vagina was really different, too -- still is -- and took 14 months just to feel close to normal. mine sorta "leans to the left" a bit now. LOL that's not actual at all, that's just what it feels like. It's totally normal now.

but all this talk before i gave birth about "felt normal after 6 weeks!!" is "lies all lies!" LOL not really. i'm sure for some wmen everything is normal after 6 weeks. but i wasn't normal for 14 months, so -- this is for those moms who get reallyfreaked out like me going "what is going on? it's been like, 9 whole weeks!" LOL


----------

